# Blue Buffalo Life Protection Fish and Sweet Potato Recipe...



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried this?

Luke has such bad allergies that we've switched over from Hills Sensitive Stomach to Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato. Since we've switched, he has not rubbed at his eyes once, has not rubbed his head along the couch or floor, and has not had any watering of his eyes. All of this was common after every feeding on pretty much every other food we've tried. So far, obviously, it seems to be working great and we are very happy with it. I was just wondering if anyone else had used this and what experience they may have had? 

Thanks!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Bumping up to see if anyone else has tried this...?


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I guess not since no one replied. I am trying Nutro Natural Choice Herring and Sweet Potato Formular. The canned version. She has had a sensitive stomach due to a med problem so thought I would try this. Hope my girl has the success yours has with the brand you bought.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't tried this product. After looking at the ingredients, I would like to feed a little less grain heavy food. And it would be good to find out if the fish is ethoxyquin (preservative known carcinogen) free.


----------



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

As I've posted before, I've had a heck of a time with Darby's allergies/loose stools. After the vet put her on meds and Hills I/D :yuck: to calm things down, I began researching different foods. My little doxie is on Merrick but that didn't agree with Darb..so I looked into many different brands finding a protein/fat combo that sort of fit with the Hills (since the Hills DID work) and Blue caught my eye, along with all of the GREAT reviews on various sites. Turns out, it has very, very similar ingredients to Merrick's Campfire Trout (and Merrick has done wonders to my doxie's coat). So, a few weeks ago, I went out and got the Fish and Sweet Potato recipe from Petsmart and did a slow transition..and WOW. It is the first food we've tried that didn't give her loose stools and her allergies aren't even an issue right now! In addition, her coat has already softened where it was seemingly more brittle before. I can't wait to see how this food does over a long time! Definitely would recommend this to anyone- and never thought something like this would come off of Petsmart's shelves..but it has worked wonders for Darby


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Do you guys find it..umm...fishy? One foster right now is on an added bit of canned Whitefish and Potato wellness and I am over the top with stink here. I am not a big fish fan, so Im a bit sensitive to the smell... Thankfully, the dog doesnt stink too much once the food gets off her breath...

Blaireli, Amazing that you are noticing such a quick change. Is that normal? Most things I read are saying a couple of weeks to even see an improvment... :crossfing hoping we will see a change. I think my other foster might be switching to z/d here soon as she is just out of control gnawing, scratching, and sofa-scratching... im not very patient so this allergy thing is the pits!  

Jodie


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> Luke has such bad allergies that we've switched over from Hills Sensitive Stomach to Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato. Since we've switched, he has not rubbed at his eyes once, has not rubbed his head along the couch or floor, and has not had any watering of his eyes. All of this was common after every feeding on pretty much every other food we've tried. So far, obviously, it seems to be working great and we are very happy with it. I was just wondering if anyone else had used this and what experience they may have had?
> 
> Thanks!


I've used this! I rotate my food every 2 months or so. My pups did good on it. I'd definitely use it again.


----------



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

utcarsons said:


> Do you guys find it..umm...fishy? One foster right now is on an added bit of canned Whitefish and Potato wellness and I am over the top with stink here. I am not a big fish fan, so Im a bit sensitive to the smell... Thankfully, the dog doesnt stink too much once the food gets off her breath...
> 
> Blaireli, Amazing that you are noticing such a quick change. Is that normal? Most things I read are saying a couple of weeks to even see an improvment... :crossfing hoping we will see a change. I think my other foster might be switching to z/d here soon as she is just out of control gnawing, scratching, and sofa-scratching... im not very patient so this allergy thing is the pits!


 
I am definitely not a fan of fish either :yuck:

On the BB fish version, I haven't noticed a distinct smell on Darby or her breath..granted she's only been on it for a few weeks..but hopefully there won't be any smells over time! Maybe Luke's "Mom" can give better insight - seems that Luke has been on it a bit longer. I don't think the bag of food smells particularly awful, either. However, I tried to Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach/Fish formula and the bag and Darby smelled AWFUL. I was disappointed because it was less expensive and I could get it closer to my house, but...the BB has worked, so we're sticking to it!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

The pups have been on this now since mid-June and they are doing wonderfully! Luke's allergies have greatly improved - thank goodness! Their coats look amazing and feel much softer now. I haven't noticed the smell that you're talking about, utcarsons. Then again, Luke has always been, ahem, gassy...but I haven't noticed that it smells any different than it did before. Maybe the smell that you're smelling is due to the canned food? I have no idea.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Also, if you're switching to Blue Buffalo, have you guys gone to the Blue Buffalo website? If you go here, http://www.bluebuff.com/sample/true-blue-results.php , and fill out the info - BB will send you a $5 coupon.


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea, I bet it is the canned food issue. It is really nasty...you would notice! :yuck: Its a relief about the dry not smelling so strong. I dont know if thats where we will end up or not, just a consideration. Still deciding about z/d and an elimination diet. Allergies are a drag!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

dannyra said:


> And it would be good to find out if the fish is ethoxyquin (preservative known carcinogen) free.


Hey there, I just saw this post, so I did a little research and also e-mailed Blue Buffalo and yes, Blue Buffalo foods are ethoxyquin free. I didn't know about that beforehand, so thanks for bringing that to my attention!


----------

